# ***2006 Nissan Sentra SeR Spec V loaded 53k miles BLACK****



## I_sell_for_you (Dec 16, 2008)

***2006 Nissan Sentra Se type R 53k miles BLACK****

You MUST CALL WES for internet pricing at 423-581-7172 or 423-585-7766 after hours!!

There's not alot to say about this vehicle except NICE!! It's loaded out including the sun roof, leather seats, power everything, 17" factory wheels, Factory sub, 6 speed manual transmission, and the list goes on and on. This car is in excellent condition, and you will not be disappointed!! Please feel free to call with any questions that you may have, or to schedule a test drive today!

You MUST CALL WES for internet pricing at 423-581-7172 or 423-585-7766 after hours!!

<a href="http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/BABYFACE175/?action=view&current=DSCF0001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/BABYFACE175/DSCF0001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## callity (Dec 24, 2008)

Is it not against the rules for a retail business to post something for sale in the forums?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

lol, Just goes to show that the person(s) selling the vehicle knows nothing about it. There is no such thing as a Nissan Sentra "SE type R"


----------



## callity (Dec 24, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> lol, Just goes to show that the person(s) selling the vehicle knows nothing about it. There is no such thing as a Nissan Sentra "SE type R"


Dont mean to rain on your parade. But what is this?

2006 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Sedan Overview

2006 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Sedan Used Car Research - Motor Trend Buyer’s Guide

Looks like a Nissan Sentra "SE type R"!


Anyway back to the post...why is a retail dealer on here in the forum selling cars? and not the classifieds?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

callity said:


> Dont mean to rain on your parade. But what is this?
> 
> 2006 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Sedan Overview
> 
> ...


You are certainly not raining on my parade. It is NOT a "Type R". The R in the SE-R does NOT make it a "Type R". It's not a Honda. Please show me a VALID reference that it states that the R in SE-R means that it's a "Type R". Maybe you should do a little more research yourself.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ +1
:newbie:


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Moderator,

Please remove this post!


----------

